

The Microsoft Startup Accelerator Program - dpapathanasiou
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2007/10/microsoft-start.html

======
tx
So... they are offering to accelerate your startup by means of giving you
discounts on their software. In that case, Linux-based startups must be
traveling at the speed of light...

------
gibsonf1
Why am I not excited about trying their program? It looks to me like you have
to work with MS software to join.

~~~
imsteve
I laughed hard as soon as I read that "benefit".

------
spking
Nobody is mentioning the free Zune startup founders will receive. That alone
is worth like 25 bucks.

------
chaostheory
yeah if there's anything MS has proven over the years is that they should not
be trusted... history is usually a good predictor of the future...

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spyglass%2C_Inc>.

------
ratsbane
Yeah, I see how much Microsoft gets it.

http:/finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1191541972000&chddm=492660&cmpto=NASDAQ:GOOG&q=NASDAQ:MSFT

What is it with links? What do I keep doing wrong here? How do you tell it to
A HREF?

~~~
axod
maybe the missing '/' after http: ?

[http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chd...](http://finance.google.com/finance?chdnp=1&chdd=1&chds=1&chdv=1&chvs=maximized&chdeh=0&chfdeh=0&chdet=1191541972000&chddm=492660&cmpto=NASDAQ:GOOG&q=NASDAQ:MSFT)

~~~
ratsbane
[argh] Thank you.

------
thingsilearned
pretty undescriptive

